
Show HN: Mongodb diagnostics - worktheme
Dear nice and great people on HN,<p>I&#x27;m writing to you to get some feedback on my work. I&#x27;m a retired software professional trying to take advantage of my new-found freedom to build things as I wish, with no business pressure.<p>To start with, I built a mongodb diagnostics service - worktheme.com - to provide all the visibility that can possibly be extracted from the logs.<p>In future, I would like turn this into a generic component in a metric-processing system with emphasis on simple buildable views.<p>Please have a look and provide your valuable feedback. How would you have done it if you were to build this? What should I do next?<p>Thanks!
======
nwrk
Clickable link
[https://worktheme.com/#/welcome](https://worktheme.com/#/welcome)

